# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  kế hoạch tuyển sinh vào lớp 10 cho các trường ở Thành Phố Hà Nội

## vtnn2017a@

*(GDVN) - Chiều 21/4, Thủ Đô Hà Nội ban hành hình định giao tiêu chí tuyển sinh vào lớp 10 cho 234 hạ tầng giáo dục trên toàn tỉnh thành.*

========> Mách bạn gia sư uy tín:  thuê gia sư

*Cụ thể:*

1. ủy quyền 109 trường THPT công lập tuyển sinh: 52.290 học trò, một.311 lớp (trong đó hệ chuyên có 1.750 học trò và 50 lớp);

hai. ủy quyền 6 trường THPT công lập tự chủ tuyển sinh: một.760 học sinh, 44 lớp;

ba. ủy quyền 88 trường THPT ngoài công lập tuyển sinh: 14.880 học sinh, 372 lớp;

4. ủy quyền 31 trọng điểm giáo dục thường xuyên tuyển sinh: 6.680 học sinh, 167 lớp (trong đó, hệ bổ túc văn hóa: 6.400 học sinh, hệ THPT: 280 học sinh).

5. chỉ tiêu hệ trung cấp chuyên nghiệp: Theo Thông báotuyển sinh năm 2016 của Bộ GD&ĐT về tuyển sinh hệ trung cấp chuyên nghiệp, Thành Phố Hà Nội có 32 trường trung cấp giỏi và Cao đẳng tuyển sinh với đối tượng đã hoàn thành chương trình THCS ở Hà Nội và các tỉnh, thị thành trong cả nước với 6694 học sinh.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

